# Should clinics take resposibilities for a failed cycle?



## Sim111 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi I hope someone can help me!

I recently had a bad experience at a Central London Clinic where they treat women with OE up to the age of 50 thinking they would specialize in older women.
Having had IVF before and 2-3 eggs for each cycle, I am still hoping to reach a pregnancy with my own eggs.

I bought a course of 3 natural cycle IVF for only 5500 ... a bargain compared to other clinics! I realised when I started my first IVF that I was not going to be seen by a doctor during any part of the treatment except Egg collection so was a bit anxious about that.
My first scan was inaccurate in fact the sonographer missed a big follicle that was half way behind a cyst, the following day I had my LH surge and emailed the Doctor asking if I should take an injection to delay my surge.
The Doctor didn't believe I was having the surge because she thought there was no big follicles so very relaxed she told me to come in the day after for scan and blood tests. That night when my surge was really high I tried to call the emergency number but the phone was switched off. 
The day after during my second scan it was showing a big follicle and my bloods was showing ovulation I was told to take 1 Gonal F and later in the afternoon a trigger even I was already over 24hrs into my LH surge.
I was booked for egg collection the day after. This was over 48hrs after my LH surge started. I was really upset that day in fact I went to theatre with another hour delay. 

The Doctor that did my egg collection said she could not see any big follicles but only a smaller one and asked me if I wanted to proceed even there was good chances there were no egg, I told her to proceed and in fact there was no egg found.
After the egg collection I asked to speak to her but she was never available and a few hours later after she talked to the main consultant she said ...  she measured the follicle again and it was the same big follicle as the day before.
I am sure it was a missed egg collection but the easiest way was to say that follicle was still there. 
They also sent a letter to my GP saying during my consultation we discuss subjects that we never did, I was shocked a clinic can just manipulate medical information.

I asked for a refund but they kept the money for 1 complete cycle. I cant believe clinics can do whatever they want and take your money like that.
Do anybody know if there is an independent commission similar to the Ombudsman for Fertility Clinics?


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sim111 said:


> Hi I hope someone can help me!
> 
> I recently had a bad experience at a Central London Clinic where they treat women with OE up to the age of 50 thinking they would specialize in older women.
> Having had IVF before and 2-3 eggs for each cycle, I am still hoping to reach a pregnancy with my own eggs.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experience. Personally I would speak to a solicitor who specialises in fertility issues. Irvin Mitchell is a big firm or maybe Google cases. The regulators are HFea I think!

They would in the first instance advice you to write a letter to them. I would ask a solicitor to do this because they would take this more seriously. Then small claims court I think deals with cases with the value of 5000£? A solicitor could advise you on that.

All the best.


----------



## Sim111 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Orchid-1
Thanks for your advise hope it won't be too costly.. I think there should be a way clinics can be reviewed by patients so we know before being treated what to expect, we have to spend thousands before find out how reliable a clinic is and then take them to court. 
We have enough stress managing work and treatments at the same time. 
Fingers crossed and thanks again


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sim - I completely agree with you. In many ways felt let down by NHS. Most of the clinics in UK have an NHS background. Although good, caring, healthcare professionals do exist, it is like a lottery.

It is stressful. I have found it better to be proactive and research other clinics in UK and Abroad. I know you are upset right now and you have every right to be. But if you don't mind me saying better to focus your energies on positive action for yourself and your future child and plan for your next clinical step. 

The fertility show is in London in November. If you can, maybe go and speak to them. DO NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT ANY OTHER CLINIC. Simply talk about what procedure you think may work for you. 

I am looking at clinics abroad. It feels less like a sausage factory and the approach is individualised. The same consultant sees you, really it is a more accessible and helpful approach that they offer. It is less expensive as well even with flights and accomodation.

I really hope everything works out for you. Your post struck a cord.


----------



## Sim111 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes you are right we must be positive    
went to Fertility show last year but didn't speak to any clinic as was too embarassed to ask any questions. Will go again this year and be more focused on what I need now. It's a great event to gather lots of information. 
Good luck with your treatment abroad I heard Serum is very good for over 40s. xx


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sim111 said:


> Yes you are right we must be positive
> went to Fertility show last year but didn't speak to any clinic as was too embarassed to ask any questions. Will go again this year and be more focused on what I need now. It's a great event to gather lots of information.
> Good luck with your treatment abroad I heard Serum is very good for over 40s. xx


Serum is v good and Penny is a sweetheart but I would also talk to others as well. It never hurts to have options. Sometimes clinicians get hung up on one particular route and it is necessary to change clinics to get a fresh approach or because you have gone as far as you can with them. That is just my personal opinion and experience.

If you can - you could take a written synopsis of your treatment cycles and results thus far to give them? I am sure you have thought of that already.

It started off as being embarrassing lol - having folks poke around but someone once told me don't have regrets, don't leave any stone unturned and fight for your right to have a child. You have to be your own advocate. The clinics are v friendly and will put you at ease. 
x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*Orchid-1* not only to fight for your child or children, but to fight to be happy


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

miamiamo said:


> *Orchid-1* not only to fight for your child or children, but to fight to be happy


That's very true Miami. x


----------

